# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Рецепты кухни Кришны >  Чтобы горох разварился

## Krishna Parishat das

Диалог с форума 2005-2010


            Автор Сообщение
*          Бхакта Бурфи:*




> Маленькая тонкость для тех кто не в курсе. 
> 
>                   Горох это белок и имеет свойство коагулироваться (оставаться 
>                   целым)
>                   если его варить на сильном огне даже два, три часа) 
>                   Или если его предварительно вымочить. 
> 
>                   Чтобы дал получился нежным ( горох разварился) вымачивать его 
>                   ненужно и огонь сделать таким, чтобы горошины плавно 
> ...


 *  Григорий:*




> А у нас просто соду кидают в воду для быстрой варки...


 * Кишори-рани д.д:*




> а я покупаю быстроразвариваемый, через 15 минут - готовая 
>                   каша, или в суп можно кинуть такой горох уже после того как 
>                   картошка закипит


 * Lakshmana Prana das:*




> Григорий_ писал(а):
>                         А у нас просто соду кидают в воду для быстрой варки...
> 			
> 		
> 
>                   Да, это старинный вайшнавский секрет. Пол-ложки соды, и через 
>                   15 минут любой горох превращается в кашу.


 * Peepa:*




> а вкус соды при это не чувствуется? А то я в сомнениях.


 * Lakshmana Prana das:*




> Нет, не чувствуется. Надо примерно чайную ложку на 5 л варева.


 *  JV dd:*




> Ватсапал пр. нас учил так (когда мы готовили в больших 
>                   количествах для преданных): промыть горох, залить водой 
>                   немного, а когда эта вода закипит, то добавить туда еще 
>                   холодной воды. Тогда от резкого перепада температуры любой 
>                   горох, даже круглый, лопается и быстро разваривается.


 *  Сашка Ходемчук:*




> чтобы нечто сильно разварилось, надо этот продукт варить без 
>                   соли


 *   MadonnaCiccone:*




> *Сашка Ходемчук писал(а):*
>                         чтобы нечто сильно разварилось, надо этот продукт варить 
>                         без соли
> 			
> 		
> 
>                   однако следует отметить, что на овощи данное правило будет 
>                   действовать с точностью до наоборот


 * Сашка Ходемчук:*




> наверное, это как-то связано со знаками ионов 
>                   так картошка в алу-гауранге при кислом панире просто-таки 
>                   дубеет, Если её передержать в духовке


 *JV dd:*



> *Сашка Ходемчук писал(а)*:
>                         чтобы нечто сильно разварилось, надо этот продукт варить 
>                         без соли
> 			
> 		
> 
>                   Да соль добавляют в конце, когда горох уже разварится. :!:


 * Геннадий:*




> Ещё, можно добавить, для сильного разваривания, следует 
>                   обратить внимание на источник нагрева и на то, в какой посуде 
>                   производится варка, в металлической или эмалированной 
>                   (стеклянной или иной подобной). Происходит сток или приток 
>                   слабых электротоков с Земли через малые "сопротивления утечки" 
>                   ( от десятков Ом до сотен тысяч Ом). Большие "сопротивления 
>                   утечки" - миллионы Ом и более, то есть десятки и сотни 
>                   миллионов Ом. 
> 
> ...



*  MadonnaCiccone:*




> а можно всё то же самое на понятном для домохозяек языке? 
> 
>                   новая эмалированая -- чтобы не разваривалась. а со старой что 
>                   делать? в ней разварится всё? и с какого срока она считается 
>                   старой? 
>                   а про другие виды не напишите? в какой посуде тогда будет 
>                   развариваться?


 * Геннадий:*




> Имелась ввиду новая эмалированная, без микротрещин, в которые 
>                   влага может попадать. Электросопротивления водопроводной воды 
>                   уже достаточно для "утечки" слабых электротоков на Землю. 
> 
>                   А проводящая - это стальная, алюминиевая, и так далее, на 
>                   заземлённой газовой плите, например....


 * MadonnaCiccone:*




> а если у меня обыкновенная электрическая плита? полагаю, она 
>                   заземлена


 * Геннадий:*




> Если она качественно сделана, то сопротивление утечки может 
>                   быть более 1 миллиона Ом!


 * Aziz:*




> А я применяю такую технологию основанную на законах физики - 
>                   для варки бобов и горох не исключение: надо просто дать 
>                   немного покипеть, затем снять и позволить немного поостыть. В 
>                   этот момент вода проникает, сжимаясь от охлаждения в более 
>                   горячий расширенный горох или фасоль. Как только горох впитал 
>                   воду (как только бобы или горошины потонут, минут 10) снова 
>                   ставим на огонь и варим до победного конца. Вода, проникшая 
>                   внутрь, за счет большей теплоемкости начинает активно 
>                   разваривать фасоль или горох изнутри... При особо тяжелом 
> ...


 *  Геннадий:*




> Да, спасибо за метод... 
>                   Ему название термоциклическая обработка или термоциклирование. 
> 
>                   Действует, если происходят какие-либо объёмные изменения при 
>                   термоциклах. 
> 
>                   ((( Аналогично варят варенье. Сто лет назад для варенья брали 
>                   латунную или бронзовую кастрюлю или полукастрюлю с длинной 
>                   деревянной ручкой. Есть картины художников.) Так ягоды 
> ...

----------


## sharmila

А можно по шагам описать процедуру варки, а то много противоречий
на динамо горох уже не варят а используют маш, который стал дорог, поэтому дал получается жидкий

Гороховая тема интересна тем, что всегда гороховый суп был основным блюдом русской кухни (в том числе и до революции)
но теперешний горох совершенно не пригоден или ему требуется особый режим приготовления

----------


## ramachandra

Ничего удивительного, даже такой известный кулинар как Джишну, по слухам, перешел на маш.

----------


## sharmila

Ватсапал пр. нас учил так (когда мы готовили в больших
количествах для преданных): промыть горох, залить водой
немного, а когда эта вода закипит, то добавить туда еще
холодной воды. Тогда от резкого перепада температуры любой
горох, даже круглый, лопается и быстро разваривается. 
======================================================
тот который пошел пешком в Индию?

----------


## sharmila

Как приготовить дал из отечественного гороха?

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

У меня эта история начиналась примерно так:
Приходил в храм и там Дал(гороховый суп) из обычного колотого гороха ну просто нектар какой-то, характерный ореховый привкус, нежный, ароматный.
Прихожу домой, готовлю получался безвкусный и как будто жесткие резинки(горошины) в нем плавают.
Перепробовал и колотый и целый и пароварки и по времени варил по разному и вымачивал... бесполезно

Оказалось чисто технически температурный режим: в храме готовили в большом объеме и он именно 
потихоньку поднимался и опускался на медленном кипении и через минут 45 половина уже превращалась
в мутненькое пюре (отзывы у всех положительные) а половина еще немного целого но уже
легко давящегося гороха.
А остальное по рецепту Шрилы Прабхупады.


Еще здесь писали про состав воды (добовляли соду...) т.е. он тоже влияет на результат
так вот в храме тогда использовали просто чистую родниковую воду.

И  еще вариант если первый фокус не удастся.
Взять воды не слишком много  и расчитать примерно так чтобы она на медленном огне
к концу варки почти вся выкипела. Должны всетаки горошины стать такими мягкими
чтобы легко раздавиться межу двумя пальцами.
Правда потом уже снова воду доливать чтобы на суп было похоже.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Буквально недавно у одного преданного горох за 2 часа разварился в кашу, мы конечно спросили в чем секрет, он пожал плечами и сказал, что всё просто. Во-первых, не нужно ничего замачивать, во-вторых горох единственное бобовое которое от варки в соленой воде не дубеет, а разваривается, так что всю соль сыпем с самого начала, в третьих разваривание сильно зависит от жесткости воды, поэтому чуть-чуть соды.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Что-то у нас прям 2 темы про этот горох...
Скопировала из второй темы своё сообщение.

Матаджи Враджалалана научила.

Горох замачивать не более 4-6 часов,если больше,он закисает и уже не разварится.
Потом ещё говорят,что тот горох,который очень хорошо разваривается,обработан химией ,специально для быстрой варки.
Самый авторитетный горох...не разваривается....

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> Оказалось чисто технически температурный режим: в храме готовили в большом объеме и он именно 
> потихоньку поднимался и опускался на медленном кипении и через минут 45 половина уже превращалась
> в мутненькое пюре (отзывы у всех положительные) а половина еще немного целого но уже
> легко давящегося гороха.
> А остальное по рецепту Шрилы Прабхупады.
> 
> 
> Еще здесь писали про состав воды (добовляли соду...) т.е. он тоже влияет на результат
> так вот в храме тогда использовали просто чистую родниковую воду.
> ...


Последняя партия гороха ,которую мы купили в Ашане-не поддалась никаким  хитрым способам варки,горох как был твёрдым так и остался,чего я с ним не делала-не помогало.Пришлось внушать себе,что и так хорошо.Тем более что технологи говорят правильный горох=неразваривающийся горох.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

> Что-то у нас прям 2 темы про этот горох...


Хотим добиться этого

На днях еще может проэкспереминтирую сравню результаты
Водопроводная вода (с хлоркой), вода с родника, вода дистилированная
А так пока проблем нет (сапасибо питерским вайшнавам с Ижор)
получить то что на картинке, из любого гороха хоть целого хоть колотого 
хоть с грядки, с колхоза, магазина.
Единственое что не удается разварить это турецкий горошек (иногда называют Нахот )
на картинке слева но это для него вроде нормально

----------


## ramachandra

> У меня эта история начиналась примерно так:
> Приходил в храм и там Дал(гороховый суп) из обычного колотого гороха ну просто нектар какой-то, характерный ореховый привкус, нежный, ароматный.
> Прихожу домой, готовлю получался безвкусный и как будто жесткие резинки(горошины) в нем плавают.
> Перепробовал и колотый и целый и пароварки и по времени варил по разному и вымачивал... бесполезно
> 
> Оказалось чисто технически температурный режим: в храме готовили в большом объеме и он именно 
> потихоньку поднимался и опускался на медленном кипении и через минут 45 половина уже превращалась
> в мутненькое пюре (отзывы у всех положительные) а половина еще немного целого но уже
> легко давящегося гороха.
> ...


 :sorry:  :sorry:  :sorry: 
Горох основной поставщик белка, поэтому эта тема очень важна
в Индии лошадей и животных кормят горохом
можно сказать вся Индия 1100000000 человек держится на дале :smilies:  :smilies:

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> На днях еще может проэкспереминтирую сравню результаты
> Водопроводная вода (с хлоркой), вода с родника, вода дистилированная


Потом расскажете как опыт провели.
В Москве и обл вода -жёсткая.А Альметьевск -это где?Надо почитать что про вашу воду пишут.





> Единственое что не удается разварить это турецкий горошек (иногда называют Нахот )
> на картинке слева но это для него вроде нормально


Да,Нут не разваривается в кашу,но хороший,свежий,должен быть мягким  когда готов.Иногда купишь,варишь  часа 4 ,а толку нет...Надо свеженький брать,я различаю так:чем меньше сморщен,тем, значит ,свежее.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> Горох основной поставщик белка, поэтому эта тема очень важна
> в Индии лошадей и животных кормят горохом
> можно сказать вся Индия 1100000000 человек держится на дале


 Да,нам -лошадям эта тема  очень важна.
Белок ещё есть в:
пшеница,фасоль,творог,молоко,горох,маш,чечевица,шпинат,орехи...

----------


## ramachandra

> Хотим добиться этого
> 
> На днях еще может проэкспереминтирую сравню результаты
> Водопроводная вода (с хлоркой), вода с родника, вода дистилированная
> А так пока проблем нет (сапасибо питерским вайшнавам с Ижор)
> \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
> не могли бы вы дать их координаты
> \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
> получить то что на картинке, из любого гороха хоть целого хоть колотого 
> ...


!

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Из Нута вкусная  чана райта,абажаю её(на картинке левая снизу),ещё в сабджи кладут,мне нравится такое:морковь,перчик,сыр,зелень  и нут ,с соусом  из томата.

----------


## sharmila

А так пока проблем нет (сапасибо питерским вайшнавам с Ижор)
получить то что на картинке, из любого гороха хоть целого хоть колотого
хоть с грядки, с колхоза, магазина.
 :swoon: 
Как же это удается им?

----------


## sharmila

> Да,нам -лошадям эта тема  очень важна.
> Белок ещё есть в:
> пшеница,фасоль,творог,молоко,горох,маш,чечевица,шпинат,орехи...


Царь-горох

----------


## sharmila

> Последняя партия гороха ,которую мы купили в Ашане-не поддалась никаким  хитрым способам варки,горох как был твёрдым так и остался,чего я с ним не делала-не помогало.Пришлось внушать себе,что и так хорошо.Тем более что технологи говорят правильный горох=неразваривающийся горох.


Просто вы не дружите с горохом, а он такой вкусный, если уметь приготовить

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Неразваривающийся горох - это проблема этого года, это уже явно. 
Одно и то же в разных городах, значит, скорее всего, изобрели новую технологию очистки (сейчас он стал выглядеть в пакетах более чистым). Возможно, они его теперь пропаривают. Та же сама история, что с пропареным рисом, - происходит коагуляция, продукт меняет свойства. 

Я пробовала всех возможных производителей, только одна марка гороха разварилась в пюре, как положено, и классический вкус.

Производитель: "Югопторг-23" Краснодар, 900 г, яркая желтая этикетка. 
Для самарских - продается в "Мегасити", ТД Карусель
И вторая марка, пока разваривающаяся в пюре - зеленый "Мистраль".

Я не согласна с технологами, что нормальный горох не должен развариваться (а тот, который разваривается - обработан химией). Этот от Югопта такой дешевый, что явно ни на какую обработку производитель не тратился. Сами технологи в этом году и ввели наверное какую-нибудь новую технологию, которая испортила урожай. 

Ну или может быть, это из-за жары летом?  

Если горошек нормальный, то главное - правильный температурный режим варки,чтобы белок не свернулся (медленное кипение+добавление холодной воды 2-3 раза). Соль только в конце. Никакой соды, конечно же.

----------


## ramachandra

> Неразваривающийся горох - это проблема этого года, это уже явно. 
> Одно и то же в разных городах, значит, скорее всего, изобрели новую технологию очистки (сейчас он стал выглядеть в пакетах более чистым). Возможно, они его теперь пропаривают. Та же сама история, что с пропареным рисом, - происходит коагуляция, продукт меняет свойства. 
> 
> Я пробовала всех возможных производителей, только одна марка гороха разварилась в пюре, как положено, и классический вкус.
> 
> Производитель: "Югопторг-23" Краснодар, 900 г, яркая желтая этикетка. 
> Для самарских - продается в "Мегасити", ТД Карусель
> И вторая марка, пока разваривающаяся в пюре - зеленый "Мистраль".
> 
> ...


Сообщите по шагам процесс  варки

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Замочить ок. 0,3 кг гороха 
В 2-3 л холодной воды довести до кипения, убавить огонь.
Варить иногда помешивая, без крышки, огонь не прибавлять.
По мере уменьшения объема воды, где-то каждые 30 минут доливать ок. 0,5 л -1 л холодной воды. 
Разваривается 1,5-2 часа. Раньше варился меньше, до 1 ч. (разные сорта, наверное. Бывало, разваривался и без замачивания)
Соль, масло, пряности.

----------


## ramachandra

> Замочить ок. 0,3 кг гороха 
> В 2-3 л холодной воды довести до кипения, убавить огонь.
> Варить иногда помешивая, без крышки, огонь не прибавлять.
> По мере уменьшения объема воды, где-то каждые 30 минут доливать ок. 0,5 л -1 л холодной воды. 
> Разваривается 1,5-2 часа. Раньше варился меньше, до 1 ч. (разные сорта, наверное. Бывало, разваривался и без замачивания)
> Соль, масло, пряности.


 \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
спасибо

----------


## Богдан Волынский

Я готовлю обычный горох, который растет на Украине, желтый или зеленый, на ночь замачиваю, над другой день, перед готовкой, промываю до чистой воды, ставлю на огонь, убираю пенку, после закипания, в течении 25-45 минут горох однозначно приготавливается.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Это хорошие моменты. Если пену убирать, действительно, разваривается лучше.
Вода тоже может влиять. Целая наука теперь с каким-то горохом )

----------


## sharmila

Наконец удалось победить горох после длительного периода неудач
Мой совет ищите свою методу варки и тогда все получиться
второй этап чем и как заправить...... :smilies:  :smilies:

----------


## Богдан Волынский

Оооо, здесь великое множество вариантов, я вот люблю с овощами горох, с морковкой, перцем болгарским и помидорами, естественно без специй здесь не обойтись ))))
Вот в течении двух недель доведу работы со своим видеоблогом, если админ сайта не будет против, выложу ссылочку на свой рецепт приготовления гороха.

----------


## Стрельцов Антон

Харе Кришна !
Примите мои поклоны !!!
Метод,который я использую немного похож на то,о чём писала Raja Kumari dasi.
Сначала горох заливается холодной водой,но не много,а ровно столько,чтобы покрыть его.После закипания добавляется холодная вода ( грамм по 150-200 ).Как только закипает - процедура повторяется.Таким образом пока доходим до нужного объёма воды - горох уже готов.Причём,чем холоднее вода - тем лучше.Используя ледяную воду можно практически любой горох за час ( и меньше ) разварить полностью.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Да, вот эти сильные перепады температур действенны. 
Надо будет попробовать с небольшим кол-вом воды, спасибо.  
Так закипает быстрее, значит можно это устроить большее кол-во раз.

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

Альметьевск-это Татарстан.
а чанна дал в Индии перед готовкой (с вечера например) закидывают в скороварку,заливают водой и варят 15 минут после первого свистка,убавив огонь до мимимума.оставляют на ночь,утром уже  готовят. он получается мягкий такой,но все равно отдельными горошинками,не  в кашу.главное воды достаточно налить,а то он увеличивается в объеме значительно.
или заливают просто водой на ночь,и птом варят в той же скороварке.это смотря,что из него готовят.

вообще в Индии любой дал готовят в скороварках-потому что быстрее(а не 2 часа),плюс и так жарко,плюс экономия газа.например маш разваривается в хорошей скорварке за 15 минут.

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

to mirra-проверьте свои настройки-Вам невозможно отправить ЛС,так как эта функция у Вас заблокирована
отвечаю тут- читайте внимательнее-я написала''варят 15 минут после первого свистка''.

----------


## Katerina

> как приготовить дал из отечественного гороха?


Наверное, нужно спросить об этом отечественных специалистов  :smilies:  

Если позволите - информация из моего архива   :sorry: 

*Е.Молоховец. "Подарок молодым хозяйкам, или Средство к уменьшению расходов в домашнем хозяйстве" (1-е издание вышло в 1861 году)*.



> *Стручковыя овощи.*
> К стручковой группе принадлежат: простые бобы, турецкие или белыя фасоль,горох и чечевица. Все они состоят из кровообразовательных веществ и по этому представляют весьма питательные, пищевыя средства, в особенности чечевмца, которая содержит в себе и значительное количество железа.
> Все эти стручковыя овощи надо сперва мочить в холодной воде, затем варить предварительно без соли, пока не станут мягкими.
> Г о р о х. Из белаго, сушенаго  гороха приготовляют суп протертый и непротертый, пюре и кисель. лучший сорт гороха это очищенный и раздвоенный. Он скорее разваривается и его меньше идет.


По утверждению  *Максима Сырникова*, исследователя и популяризатора подлинной русской кухни, самый лучший горох для супа – горох лущильных сортов. Ни мозговые, ни сахарные сорта для супа не годятся.  Цитата из его статьи *«В угол, на горох!»(2009г)*:



> горох лущильных сортов ...сушится ... быстро, даже при комнатной температуре. горошины становятся гладкими, желто-серого цвета....а те сорта, которые принято консервировать или замораживать, — мозговые. Их сушить не стоит. Сухой мозговой горошек разваривается очень плохо, даже после трех часов варки будет жестковатым, никакого прока от такой сушки...Мозговой сорт сразу узнаете: чуть подсушенные горошинки скукоживаются, кожица на них сморщивается, никакой гладкости и в помине нет. Лучше его так съесть, зеленым. ...А есть еще сахарные сорта...сушить его тоже никакого проку


*Абсолютно все бобовые содержат ингибиторы, тормозящие пищеварение* – с этим вопросом ничего до сих пор не изменилось. Поэтому в национальных кухнях  народов  мира  сохраняется традиция  *вымачивать фасоль и горох  перед варкой и варить их долгое время*.  Колотый  горох, если это не мелкий маш, тоже нужно замачивать - хотя бы на некоторое время. 
*Чтобы горох не закис* во время  вымачивания, воду нужно менять. Перед варкой  эту воду сливают и заливают горох (фасоль) чистой водой.

Замечательный  доктор *Галина Сергеевна Шаталова* когда-то учила мою семью здоровому образу жизни. Вот что она пишет в своей книге *«Целебное питание»* (выделено мною):



> *Бобовые*
> Содержат большое количество белков. Среди них известен *белок, который тормозит действие пищеварительных ферментов и разрушается только при длительном нагревании.* Вполне понятна и обоснована народная традиция разваривать все бобовые и особенно фасоль. Это единственный среди других продукт, который требует длительной термической обработки. Чечевица доводится до готовности при кипении в течение 30—40 мин, горох вдвое дольше, а фасоль — вдвое дольше гороха. *Бобовые принято замачивать за сутки или даже за двое суток до приготовления. При этом нужно помнить о свойстве бобовых закисать и загнивать. Поэтому при их замачивании меняют воду каждые 5— б ч, а в период варки — после первых 1,5 ч. Ингибиторы, тормозящие процесс пищеварения, прекращают свое действие после часового кипения.* Поэтому принято первый бульон сливать, и только второй употреблять в пищу.
> 
> Всегда нужно помнить, что бобовые особенно богаты белком, поэтому много их есть не следует.


Некоторые авторы отмечают, что если горох не разваривается, то он, возможно, просто старый.  Горох свежего урожая, а также горох, который не хранился долго,  разваривается быстрее (см. также выше о цитату о разных сортах гороха). 
Если искусственно ускорять  процесс варки  (например, добавлять соду), горошины, возможно, и лопнут, но проблема с их перевариванием  останется.  К тому же, сода в супе – не лучший вариант  для желудка. Метод с подливанием  воды всё же лучше, чем сода.  Индийские кулинары, когда готовят маш, подливают воду приблизительно в середине варки.  
Фасоль же я предпочитаю варить так, как советует Г.Шаталова: сливая первую воду через некоторое время.  Например, когда в грузинской кухне готовят лобио,  воду сливают минимум дважды.

О посуде и собственно процессе варки в этой теме уже вспоминали.  Очень хорошо о варке разных продуктов написано у того же Похлёбкина  в книге "Тайны хорошей кухни." (выделено мною):



> Соя - самый чувствительный белковый продукт, требует особенно нежного обращения при нагревании и дает эффект лишь при условии крайне медленного нарастания температуры. Для этого недостаточно ограничиться малым огнем и растянуть время нагревания. Важно еще, чтобы оно распространялось в массе соевых бобов равномерно, почти незаметно и не действовало бы ни на одну из частей подогреваемой массы больше, чем на другую. *Запомните следующие приемы.* Во-первых, сильно увеличивают массу подогреваемого сырья, чтобы тем самым резко уменьшить долю тепла, поступающего на каждую единицу веса бобов. Во-вторых, все время перемешивают, чтобы предотвратить нагревание в одном направлении, и, кроме того, меняют положение котла (посуды), где идет варка, чтобы ни одна из частей его стенок не нагревалась больше, чем соседняя.
> 
> *Чтобы ослабить контакт соевого сырья с теплом, бобы предварительно замачивают в холодной, обязательно кипяченой воде на сутки.* Это дает разбухание боба, увеличение его водянистости, охлаждение и увеличение промежутков воздуха между отдельными бобами, поскольку они становятся крупнее и не столь плотно прилегают друг к другу в котле, как сухие.
> 
> *Все указанные приемы используются также при варке других бобовых. При этом, конечно, учитываются размеры бобовых зерен. Так, фасоль, особенно крупную, надо варить с большей осторожностью, чем маш и чечевицу.
> 
> Как и сою, бобовые целесообразно перед варкой замачивать. фасоль на 10-12 часов, горох-нут (или бараний горох) на 6 часов, горох обыкновенный (русский или желтый) на 6-8 часов, горох серый (или прибалтийский) на 4-5 часов, бобы черные (русские или кубинские) на 4 часа, маш на 2 часа, чечевицу на полчаса-час.*
> 
> Вкус замоченных и незамоченных бобовых после варки будет различен. Бульон из замоченных бобовых будет лишен специфического "горохового" привкуса, а сами бобовые, особенно горох, приобретут вкус и запах, очень близкий или напоминающий орехи.
> ...



Два слова о жёсткости воды. Е.Молоховец:



> Если придется варить в жесткой, т.е. колодезной воде, то следует прибавлять в воду *щепотку соды*, а еще лучше очищенный поташ, котораго достаточно взять щепотку, *на каждые шесть стаканов воды*.



Любые бобовые  солят  либо за несколько  минут до их полной готовности, либо кладут соль в уже готовое блюдо –  *соль затрудняет их разваривание*.Е.Молоховец:



> Сварить 1 фунт, т.е. 2 стак. гороха, *не кладя соли, чтобы скорее разварился*



*В состав блюд с бобовыми  не должен входить картофель*. Цитаты по их совместимости сейчас сходу не приведу. После изучения многочисленных кулинарных источников,  врезалось в память, что картофель слишком крахмалистый для гороха, а их белки не дружат друг с другом.  К тому же, картофель и горох – это продукты, способствующие брожению и газообразованию. Неоднократно проверено на практике: блюда, где фасоль или горох не смешиваются с картошкой, перевариваются гораздо лучше, быстрее и без последствий для организма (*при условии, если к гороху добавить соответствующие  пряности  или ароматные  травы*). Гороховый суп без картошки  варится быстрее и имеет действительно оригинальный вкус.  
*И ещё одна хитрость*, о которой также знают  многие кулинары разных стран. Бобовые  легче развариваются и усваиваются, если сочетаются с томатами/томатным соусом. Естественно, если организм хорошо реагирует на эти самые томаты.  Еонечно же, помидоры для такого супа нужно брать спелые, созревшие естественным образом и в положенное им время года.

_Прочитала на форуме о каких-то нереальных современных ценах на маш. Помнится,  на городском  продуктовом  рынке  у товарищей узбеков  крупный  хороший маш  стоил  в  2 раза дешевле,  чем  в "Индийских специях".   А в южных регионах  маш  запросто можно выращивать на своих огородах, что мы сейчас с успехом и делаем    В других регионах, если у кого-то есть свой огород, тоже лучше  выращивать горох самостоятельно (тогда точно  не ошибёшься, где «суповые» сорта,  а где «мозговые»). Для выращивания бобовых  нужно не так уж и много места. Например, если у кого-то есть фруктовый сад, то бобовые очень хорошо высаживать вокруг деревьев – там, где другие овощи обычно не садят. Но об этом, конечно, не в данной теме нужно говорить..._

*P.S. После отправки сообщения все прописные буквы почему-то автоматически заменились на строчные. Пытаюсь отредактировать. Извиняюсь, если какую-нибудь букву пропущу...*

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

Я все-таки встану на защиту соды, сам с ней готовил... Но вовсе не в таком колличестве "Пол-ложки соды, и через 15 минут любой горох превращается в кашу. ", а гораздо меньше... Я готовил ...соды размером со спичечную головку на 3-5 литров дала. Разваривается в течении 20-30 минут после начала кипения воды. Или... бразилюки интересней придумали (хотя они и пользуются скороваркой, но у россиян она есть не у каждого)... Приготовить до полу-готовности и далее вместе с бульоном перемолоть в миксере!  :smilies:  Горох не разварился, но пюре из него получено.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Приготовить до полу-готовности и далее вместе с бульоном перемолоть в миксере!  Горох не разварился, но пюре из него получено.


Да, мы так как-то делали, когда времени не хватало, но результат не очень хороший. Пюре то пюре, но желудку переваривать всё это потом довольно трудно, все-таки горох нуждается в более длительной тепловой обработке.

----------


## serg

Так какой вывод из этих 2-х страниц текста ??
Вот купил я 1 Кг колотого гороха в упаковке за  4 грв 50 коп. (половинки гороха желтого цвета)..

Шо и как с ними сделать, что-бы было хоть похоже на тот дал, который в Храме почитают..?

Я  - сам живу. Т.е. по объему приготовить на одного человека ..

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

> Да, мы так как-то делали, когда времени не хватало, но результат не очень хороший. Пюре то пюре, но желудку переваривать всё это потом довольно трудно, все-таки горох нуждается в более длительной тепловой обработке.


У бразилюк другая конституция тела...  :smilies:  Они могут есть на обед: рис, фасоль, нечто невегетарианское, салат, острый перец, мадиочная мука (когда-то я мечтал, что если вернусь в Россию, то эта мука будет заменена панировочными сухарями, так как немного похоже)... Сладости... Запить все ледяной водой, выпить кофе... И ничего! Ну а если я поем хотя бы риса с фасолью и не займусь тяжелым трудом, меня в сон клонить будет. Так и с горохом... Они едят ежедневно фасоль, горох - это лакомство, которое стоит в 2-3 раза дороже.

----------


## serg

Горох, который купил: 
Торговая марка: Крупа , желтая, половинки
1) Утром в 7:20  4 раза промыл горох.. потом залил водой и поставил в холодильник (не в морозильник). 
Далее перечитал эту ветку и окончательно впал в ступор - замачивать или нет. Решил не замачивать.
СЛИЛ воду из гороха и отсавил мокры горох в кастрюльке в холодиьнике.
2) Этим вчером в 17:45 залил водой из ФИльтра горох, так, что-бы на палец было вше гороха , накрыл крышкой и оставил на огонь большой
3) Дождлся пока закипит
3.1) Снял крышку
3.2) Уменьшил огонь до самого маленького
3.3) Снял пену (и далее ее время от времени снимал)
3.4) Мальенкий огонь такой, что-бы чуть-чуть булькало.
3.5) налил примерно 0,5 литра фильтровоаной воды из фильтра и поставил в морозильник
жду 30 минут
4) Достал из МОРОЗИЛЬНИКА и долил воды из этоф банки в горох, примерн до исходного состояния.
4.1) Чувеличил огонь и дождался пока закипит
4.2) Уменьшил огонь как в 3.4
Пункты 4 - 4.2 делал еще 2 раза. ИНтервал - 30 минут.
...
Посл этого порезал кубиками морковку , пропасировал ее  чуть и закинул в горох. Жду еще 30 минут + УЖЕ ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО НЕ ЗАБЫВАТЬ ПОМЕШИВАТЬ !!
В конце этих 30-ти мунт готовлю чаунч и вливаю его и солю и перемешиваю , выключаю газ и минут 10 постоит.

Далее - в зависимости от вашего состояния. - я не преданый..но в этот раз то, что приготовил - предложил Кришне (тут, где квартиру снимаю) нет у меня Гиты и Мурти .. Так-что просто предложил словами и с душой.
Подождал и потом принял прасад.
Было вкусно и ПОХОЖЕ по консистенции на Дал в Храме.

 :mig:

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Да, вот это смирение... Столько возни с несчастным горохом, чтобы получить прасад - и он еще называет себя непреданным  :smilies:

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

Я готовлю горох вообще без напрягов, разваривается полностью В скороварке.
Просто засыпаю горох в кастрюлю(только мою его предварительно и перебираю от камушков), закрываю крышкой.
Когда скороварка начинает шипеть, это примерно через минут 5-7 происходит, бегу на кухню и выключаю, и так оставляю еще минут на 10. В это время подготавливаю овощи(если запланирован дал с овощами), переливаю разваренный дал в другую кастрюлю и там уже довариваю со специями и прочими ингредиентами.

в общем, затрачиваю от силы 20 минут на всё приготовление.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Вот это да )

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

Тема от разваривания гороха постоянно меняется на улучшение его вкуса. Поэтому, возьму за смелость, тоже отвечу вне темы. Вы пробовали готовить горох с копченным сыром? Вкуснятина! Только сыр нужно добавлять ближе к концу варки!

----------


## Богдан Волынский

Три раза проводил експеримент, на ночь заливал горохо (обычный, украинский горох - половинки) водой, ближе к обеду на другой день горохо промывал до чистой воды, ставил на огонь, перед самим кипением снимал пенку, солил. Как только горох закипел, делал маленький огонь и через 40-50 минут горох был готов.

----------


## serg

только что закончил еще эксперимент.
- ничего не замачивал. использовал обычный украинский горох (половинки)
- промыл несколько раз
- залил водой - чуть-чуть что-бы покрывало
- довел помешивая до кипения
- уменьшил огонь до еле-еле бульканья.. дуже повильного.. :mig: 
- убирал по мере появления пену и доливал чуть погодя оду холодную, что-бы опять ппокрыавала и так-же точно еле булькало..
спустя 2 часа оно стало полностью развариным

----------


## Ekanta seva d.d

А вообще к киданию соды - хорошо горох варить  в скороварке- у нас была старенькая потом когда она пришла в негодность мы купили новую  и именно такую же - в ней вообще все варится быстро от гороха до овощей на салаты. А так я тоже бросаю немного соды и без замачивания. Если половинки гороха то времени варки занимает от 30 до 40 минут.Много людей имею скороварки, используют их, оценивают и хвалят их потому,что эти кастрюли позволяют значительно укорачивать время варки, превосходя также в качестве варки по сравнению с традициональными кастрюлями.

----------


## Лена

горох у вас очень старый  :smilies:   все варится в течении 1 часа или чуть более

----------


## Ekanta seva d.d

Какой продаётся такой и варим... не буду спорить потому что не известно какой горох попадает в руки не факт что и старый ))) - просто сообщила как варится у меня. Дал варится 40 минут.  Вот нут варится у меня оооочень долго. Скороварка убыстряет процесс. Там закрывается полностью крышка и получается как жаровня- и что очень хорошо то что вода и пена не убегает - все находится внутри. Я включаю быстрый огонь и вперед. Периодически подливая холодную воду от резкого баланса температуры горох быстрее "лопается" ну и сода творит чудеса. Попробуйте сами.

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

Я нашла сайтик с предложениями скороварок: http://sobakaeto.narod.ru/
Купите один раз и не мучайтесь с горохом.
Мне моя скороварочка уже лет 25  служит.  У меня небольшая по объему, она и ездила со мной везде, когда я часто перемещалась.
У меня типа такой, только постарее.

----------


## Ekanta seva d.d

> Я нашла сайтик с предложениями скороварок: http://sobakaeto.narod.ru/
> Купите один раз и не мучайтесь с горохом.
> Мне моя скороварочка уже лет 25  служит.  У меня небольшая по объему, она и ездила со мной везде, когда я часто перемещалась.
> У меня типа такой, только постарее.


Ой и у нас была такая же старая еще с времен когда родители готовили)Потом по парампаре досталась нам - потом когда она развалилась муж купил новую. Вы не представляете как на душе стало приятно. Вот она родимая! (только без вставки пароварки) Покупайте и не мучайтесь!!!!

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Опять появился в продаже горох, который не разваривается.

Теперь, как только становится понятно, что горох не разварится, я сливаю бульон и делаю на нем какой-нибудь прозрачный или полупрозрачный легкий суп. Горох подсушиваю на сковороде, часто мешая, и обжариваю в достаточном кол-ве масла с пряностями, кунжутом или кокосом, сушеными помидорами, солью. Отличная закуска, долго хранится и можно брать с собой. Так что вместо одного невкусного блюда получается два очень вкусных.

----------


## Artur

Сода не испортит вкус?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Я как-то попробовала, мне не понравилось.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

> Опять появился в продаже горох, который не разваривается.


 Да тоже это пронаблюдал. Всё таки от партий зависит. Но у нас наоборот, сейчас такие партии в магазине, что "Дал Далович" удивительный получается. Видимо урожай этого года. Если прошлогодний или позапрошлогодний выставят на прилавки,  опять будут проблемы.

----------

